# Critter Nation Bedding



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

So before I get my double unit critter nation, what is the best way to setup the bedding and what do I require? Currently I have fleece and binder clips. If someone can provide pictures with their setups, that would be great.


----------



## Divit (Aug 5, 2013)

Here's my setup, but please be forwarned -- I do not yet have any rats, so my set-up was based mostly on looking through the thread with all the DCN photos (not based on experience). You might want to look thru that as well.

I thought you didn't want to use bedding. But if I'm mistaken, I believe some people have purchased a plastic cement mixing tub (lowes or home depot) to replace the very bottom tray of their DCN. They fill that a couple inches with loose bedding. It's about 6" deep and just fits in the cage.


----------



## DobiePaws (Aug 25, 2013)

......So do the rats go to the bathroom all over the cloth???? and then it needs to be washed? I just got a Critter Nation and lined mine with Newspaper & added litterpans.


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

Yeah, they do usually pee all over it, so it tends to smell up quickly. I wash my fleece liners/hammocks in the machine, after shaking off the crumbs and stuff outside.


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

Divit said:


> Here's my setup, but please be forwarned -- I do not yet have any rats, so my set-up was based mostly on looking through the thread with all the DCN photos (not based on experience). You might want to look thru that as well.
> 
> I thought you didn't want to use bedding. But if I'm mistaken, I believe some people have purchased a plastic cement mixing tub (lowes or home depot) to replace the very bottom tray of their DCN. They fill that a couple inches with loose bedding. It's about 6" deep and just fits in the cage.
> 
> ...


So for the shelves you don't clip the fleece down?


----------



## Divit (Aug 5, 2013)

Trenix said:


> So for the shelves you don't clip the fleece down?


The main shelves are covered with a fleece 'sleeve.' I sewed it similar to a pillowcase, so only one side is open and the tray slips inside the whole fleece cover. Then I just flip the open side of the 'case' under the shelf. (Does that make sense?)


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

Divit said:


> The main shelves are covered with a fleece 'sleeve.' I sewed it similar to a pillowcase, so only one side is open and the tray slips inside the whole fleece cover. Then I just flip the open side of the 'case' under the shelf. (Does that make sense?)


Yes it makes sense, however this will be very difficult for me to do when I don't have the talent nor the equipment to do such a thing. I've also already went WAY beyond my budget. The complications of setting up my cage has extremely been stressing me out and it doesn't help that one of my rats is very sick. I thank you for your help, but I would really appreciate some very simple advise of how to add bedding for my new cage.


----------



## Divit (Aug 5, 2013)

Another option (if you did want to do something with fleece) is to use those cheap fleece blankets from Walmart. We got a couple from there for about $3.88 each. I cut one in half and then used those 2 separate pieces for the half-sized shelves. I didn't sew them at all. I just took half the blanket and wrapped it all the way around a half-sized shelf. I did that for both of those smaller shelves. I could've used one blanket (uncut) for the large shelf. You can see them in my photos. They are a slightly lighter green color than the full sized shelves.


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

So I'm assuming the shelve secures the fleece all by itself?


----------



## Divit (Aug 5, 2013)

Trenix said:


> So I'm assuming the shelve secures the fleece all by itself?


Maybe these pics will help. First is the plastic shelf wrapped in fleece. This shows the bottom side of the shelf. 
Then I put it on the metal shelf support which you see in the next pic. (You were asking about this earlier)
Third is the fleece-covered shelf in place as seen from the bottom.
Finally is a pic of how the fleece comes from Wal-mart.


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks for your tips and pictures!


----------

